# 1.8 TSI stock boost values



## AlbGuy40 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi guys, I finally installed a Neuspeed Power Module on my 2014 Jetta 5 speed about a week ago and am loving the extra power. Today I had time on my hand and decided to use my Autel scanner to grab some boost pressure live data (both to make sure that I have no boost leaks and to see how much boost the car is asking/making).

A little surprised with the results so I am wondering if someone here can chip in. My actual and requested readings are both very close (within .1bar) so I am happy that I have no boost leaks. The only question I have though is with regards to the displayed values.

Does anyone know how much boost manual transmission 1.8 TSI cars are making? Using my quick math and subtracting atmospheric pressure I came out with about 9psi peaks... seems a little low especially considering the fact that the Neuspeed Power Module is supposed to be adding 4psi to whatever VW was making... 

Is it possible that the 9psi is what they came out of the factory with and that the Power Module additions aren’t registered in the Boost Pressure Sensor?

Would love to hear from someone who knows about this.


----------



## b7l1.8tlPassat (May 10, 2019)

AlbGuy40 said:


> Hi guys, I finally installed a Neuspeed Power Module on my 2014 Jetta 5 speed about a week ago and am loving the extra power. Today I had time on my hand and decided to use my Autel scanner to grab some boost pressure live data (both to make sure that I have no boost leaks and to see how much boost the car is asking/making).
> 
> A little surprised with the results so I am wondering if someone here can chip in. My actual and requested readings are both very close (within .1bar) so I am happy that I have no boost leaks. The only question I have though is with regards to the displayed values.
> 
> ...


I plan on buying an OBDeleven soon and it may have a boost gauge from what i was told? Im not sure but if it does ill let you know what i get stock and what i get with the Neuspeed on 93 octane/ 100 octane mode with 93 fuel.


----------



## Luxus Panzer (May 26, 2014)

I have a boost gauge on my stock 2018 SportWagen. 

Max boost is right around 13 PSI


----------



## nerkocev (Dec 3, 2015)

*Boost log of ny 1.8 TSi (BZB engine)*

It is long time since the topic was started. But as the subject does not age, let me add some more meas data.

As you all probably already know, MAP sensor is located in front of TB valve...so a proper measuring of boost is done with WOT (record it with VCDS while accelerating in 3rd gear, acc pedal floored, RPM rising from 2000 to 4000 RPM).
Record groups 115 and 117....and finally plot boost (specified and actual...vs time and vs RPM)

I get such plots (see attached doc)
https://www.scribd.com/document/448513886/Passat-1-8TSi-BZB-engine-Boost-After-Replacing-N249-Valve

So boost happens to be about 500-600mbar....on top of atmospheric 1000mbar (totaling 1500-1600mbar - at high engine load while accelerating in 3rd gear with WOT).


----------



## goodvibes (Sep 7, 2019)

Here's boost with and without my JB4. Stock is ecu psi. Highest I've seen is mid 10s. I've been able to safely hit 17psi with the JB4 on standard gas but thought I'd show a completely clean map without cylinder timing adjustments. 
https://datazap.me/u/goodvibes/log-1590357386?log=0&data=1-2-4


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Luxus Panzer said:


> I have a boost gauge on my stock 2018 SportWagen.
> 
> Max boost is right around 13 PSI


This. I've read 13.2 psi max boost on my 14 Jetta 1.8t using the torque app.


----------



## AlbGuy40 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have the Power Module up for sale so I will be doing doing stock runs and see what I get. I drove my friends 2014 Jetta 1.8 TsI and we both agreed that his most definitely is faster. Both stock, both roughly the same mileage, neither one is throwing any codes. His turbo is very quiet though while mine has a definite Noticeable whistle. Really puzzled.


----------

